# Bellingham, WA - Gaming Scene



## Khairn (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm looking for info about the gaming scene in the Bellingham WA area.

Any stores, players etc?

I know that Vancouver and Seattle are directly north and south and do have solid gaming communities, but since I might be moving to the Bellingham area I was hoping to find something closing to town.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 17, 2006)

Still nothing 'eh?   :\ 

I hope I won't be moving to a gaming wasteland?  Well, I suppose I could drive to Seattle or Vancouver for my fix ... but that would be a very long way to go.


----------



## Galethorn (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I live down in the Seattle area, but I've got a couple of friends going to school at Western, and from what they've said, there's a moderately active RPG scene, but Magic cards are more prevalent. As far as I know, there's at least one gaming store, and probably more, but I can't really be more specific. As for players, all I've heard is that my friends up there could only find 'bad nerds' (the kind unwilling to shower), so they're putting off their RPG needs until I transfer to Western this summer (fingers crossed).


----------



## Khairn (Nov 20, 2006)

Galethorn ...Since I got the job in Bellingham (oh Hell Yes !!! WOOT!) and will be moving there shortly before Christmas, tell your friends that if they're interested in some campaign goodness before you arrive in the summer, then send me a pm or email (Taurren61 at Yahoo).

I'm a bit of a GM-aholic having IK, FR, Eb and my own homebrew ready to play, and a few others (AE, IH and NWoD: Mage) on the drawing table.

I have found out that there is an active group of RPGA'ers playing out of the Eagles Aerie (?)  which appears to be one of the FLGS in Bellingham.

The best part about the town seems to be that its within easy travl distance to both Seattle and Vancouver which have very active gaming communities.


----------



## DungeonMaester (Dec 11, 2006)

Are you close to Spokane, Washinton? If yes then feel free to pm me at Shadow_Convention@yahoo.com

---Rusty


----------



## Khairn (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry Rusty ... but I'm on the other side of the state.


----------



## DungeonMaester (Dec 23, 2006)

Ah, oh well.    

---Rusty


----------



## Barge (Jan 15, 2007)

Not to threadjack too bad but i'll be moving to moses lake, WA in a week and will be looking. About 1 1/2 hour west of spokane.

DungeonMaester if you see this thread again shoot me an e-mail at bargerex@gmail.com


----------



## Bellinghamster (Jun 24, 2007)

*Bellingham RPGA group*

Hi!

We have an RPGA group in Bellingham, WA, called the Eagle's Aerie.

Check out our website:
http://www.geocities.com/mdezotel/eaglesaerie.html

Thanks!


----------



## Khairn (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a bump for gamers in the Bellingham area.  There will be a new campaign starting up in a couple of weeks.  Location is at my place or Eagle Hobby, and the time will be Saturday mornings from 10 - 4'ish.  So if you are interested, let me know.


----------

